# So here I am



## Skillee (May 2, 2021)

I have recently decided to leave my husband....in my eyes it’s been a long time coming. I haven’t been happy for years. We have been married 12 years in June and I would say I haven’t been really happy the last 7. Last week I finally told him how I felt that I didn’t love him anymore and that I did not want to be together. He is acting as if I completely blindsided him which maybe I did but it’s not going to change the fact of the matter. I have a feeling this is going to be a very long hard road I have started down....I am so happy to have found this website to help me through!


----------



## hubbyintrubby (Jul 5, 2019)

Welcome, glad to have you. Lots of helpful folks here if you're looking for any advice!


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Skillee said:


> I have recently decided to leave my husband....in my eyes it’s been a long time coming. I haven’t been happy for years. We have been married 12 years in June and I would say I haven’t been really happy the last 7. Last week I finally told him how I felt that I didn’t love him anymore and that I did not want to be together. He is acting as if I completely blindsided him which maybe I did but it’s not going to change the fact of the matter. I have a feeling this is going to be a very long hard road I have started down....I am so happy to have found this website to help me through!


Hello, welcome.

First off it's probably not a good idea to use a self portrait as you avatar.  I get tired of posting this as it happens to often, so I made a topic that explains why here. 

Anyway, it's probably too late now, and maybe this is not the case in your situation, but more often then not if your spouse is blindsided by the fact you are ready to leave, that means that you also have some work to do. If you are not asserting yourself and letting your spouse know of your unhappiness then you are not being a good partner. I would go as far as to say if you are starting to lose your patience and they are not getting it, you should hit them over the head with it. Now that may not be you, you may have done that, but if not then you need to fix this going into your next relationship.

You have a right to have expectations in your marriage, but you have to tell your spouse as much and give them a chance to live up to them.

Again may not be you but it's something you should think about no matter what you do, because it will be a good thing for you in all your relationships.


----------

